# [Java] HTML Editor



## Nils Hitze (1. Oktober 2002)

Gibt es einen HTML WYSIWYG-Editor in Appletform ? Am besten Freeware aka 
Open-Scource !

Jona


----------



## Christoph (2. Oktober 2002)

Ich glaub das wird etwas schwerer zu finden.
Ich hab dir Erfahrung gemacht das es zwar solche "wysiwyg -applet´s gibt. Die aber meist nur Teile einer Site erstellen wie eine Baumnavi oder irgendwelche Animation. und dazu noch OpenSource bzw. Freeware.

ich glaub das wird schwierig , ist ja auch ein etwas seltenes denk ich mal
 

für was braucht man so ein Ding???
wenn man fragen darf!


----------



## Nils Hitze (2. Oktober 2002)

*klar darfst fragen*

Ich brauche noch einen Editor für mein 
CMS und ich bin absolut kein JavaGenie.

Na dann muss ich mich die Tage dochmal
mit einem Buch hinsetzten fürchte ich.

Jona


----------



## Christoph (2. Oktober 2002)

muss es ein Applet sein?
es gibt ja auch Plugins like edwebeditpro oder so.


----------



## Nils Hitze (2. Oktober 2002)

*ja*

ich brauche das ganz im Internet und da
wird es schwierig Plugins zu benutzen.

Jona


----------



## Christoph (2. Oktober 2002)

vielleicht hilft dir 

http://www.cfdev.com/activedit/

jo vielleicht was gefunden auf sourceforge.net
http://sourceforge.net/projects/htmltea/

und hier eine Liste
http://www.bris.ac.uk/is/projects/cms/ttw/ttw.html


----------



## Nils Hitze (4. Oktober 2002)

*sweet, danke*

mal sehen was ich damit so machen kann,
sonst schreib ich halt selber einen.

jona


----------

